# Sunrise Breakfast Fatty (3rd attempt)



## jp61 (Mar 6, 2018)

The fatty is in the sauna :)

Same as last time...sauteing some peppers and onion w/salt & black pepper







Dozen eggs w/milk, salt, black pepper and Hungarian paprika






Cooking the eggs with some mild cheddar cheese






Eggs ready to load into the form






Hash brown potatoes taking on sunrise color 






Changed up on the flavor some






Used 1.5 lbs and mixed in some more cheese






Ready to roll







Can't forget the bacon






Hash brown potatoes cooking w/salt, black pepper and Hungarian paprika






Also ready to roll






Little more cheese for flavor and color






Here goes everything






Ready to roll again






So far so good......I think :D






Now we wait.... :eek:


----------



## normonster (Mar 6, 2018)

The heck we waitin' for???!!!

Lookin' good so far.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 6, 2018)

normonster said:


> The heck we waitin' for???!!!



YEAP!  Double that!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 6, 2018)

Ummm... I'm waiting for the fatty to cook.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 6, 2018)

:D had a slice.... tasted pretty good.
Now it's time to put this "idea" to bed.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 7, 2018)

Mighty fine looking fattie JP. Glad there's not a fattie throw-down going on. I like the use of the form. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 7, 2018)

Another beaut.... Like that for sure,


----------



## normonster (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes...use of the form wins. Point.  Gotta wonder about that potato in there though....is it soggy and to be avoided?


----------



## sauced (Mar 7, 2018)

Wow....that’s one amazing fatty! Nice job, looks delicious!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 7, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Mighty fine looking fattie JP. Glad there's not a fattie throw-down going on. I like the use of the form.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris! 



ab canuck said:


> Another beaut.... Like that for sure,


 Thank you Charlie!



normonster said:


> Yes...use of the form wins. Point.  Gotta wonder about that potato in there though....is it soggy and to be avoided?



Thanks!
I wouldn't call it soggy, but it's definitely not pan fried crispy either. Personal preference I guess, some like it some don't. 



sauced said:


> Wow....that’s one amazing fatty! Nice job, looks delicious!



Thank you!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 7, 2018)

That looks fantastic.


----------



## challenger (Mar 8, 2018)

That is a lot of work and it looks awesome! Do you think the star would keep it's shape better if you froze it before you wrapped it with the sausage and bacon?


----------



## jp61 (Mar 8, 2018)

c farmer said:


> That looks fantastic.



Thank you!



challenger said:


> That is a lot of work and it looks awesome! Do you think the star would keep it's shape better if you froze it before you wrapped it with the sausage and bacon?



Thank you!

Sorry, I failed to mention earlier that I did do exactly that. It was frozen solid when I rolled it into the hash brown potatoes and sausage layers. Not sure why it didn't hold its shape better. Possibly I could have cooked the eggs some more before putting it in the form? Not a big deal either way, just having some fun. Thanks for your comment/suggestion, it's appreciated.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2018)

Looks Beautiful, Joe!!:)
And Gotta be Mighty Tasty!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## jp61 (Mar 14, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Looks Beautiful, Joe!!:)
> And Gotta be Mighty Tasty!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...



Thanks Bear!

lol... have another idea, but..... think I'll wait for awhile before making another fatty. 
Starting to have visions of being covered with an bacon-weave-afghan in a wooden box :eek:


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2018)

jp61 said:


> Thanks Bear!
> 
> lol... have another idea, but..... think I'll wait for awhile before making another fatty.
> Starting to have visions of being covered with an bacon-weave-afghan in a wooden box :eek:



LOL---Sounds like something Mrs Bear would Crochet.

Bear


----------



## Phil Chart (Mar 19, 2018)

That's really cool. I would like a little more info on that form.
Where did you get that and what makes the eggs stay together in it?
That is one fine looking fatty almost to pretty to eat


----------



## jp61 (Mar 21, 2018)

Phil Chart said:


> That's really cool. I would like a little more info on that form.
> Where did you get that and what makes the eggs stay together in it?
> That is one fine looking fatty almost to pretty to eat



Thank you!
Sorry about the slow reply Phil.

Here's where I purchased the form.

I cooked the eggs (scrambled) to almost done. Sprayed the inside of the form with cooking oil, loaded it into the form and packed down as I was filling. Let it cool off, then into the freezer overnight.


----------



## Phil Chart (Mar 21, 2018)

Awesome thanks for the link and the process 
Thank again that's so cool


----------



## jp61 (Mar 21, 2018)

Phil Chart said:


> Awesome thanks for the link and the process
> Thank again that's so cool



FYI....the form/mold is 3" in diameter so that don't leave much room for other fillings for a "standard" size fatty. The length is 8 5/8" which seemed to work out well.

As I mentioned above, had another idea to try....maybe.
I ran across this gadget that I think is neat and may even work better.


----------

